# Vol de numero de carte bancaire



## doc (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour
Et voilà l'on m'a volé mes numéro de cartes bancaire 
j'ai passé une commande chez CGL pis chez planete discount
vlan quelques frais noté FTM web chatillon puis une grosse commande chez planete discount ... (alors que ma note est noté net buissness quelques chose comme ca) et deux commande chez cdiscount

existe il des logiciels qui pourraient me faire ceci depuis mon mac ou cela vient til de la connection....

sinon je suis remboursé par ma banque mais ... 

merci de votre aide


----------



## yethi (18 Avril 2005)

Personnellenemnt j'utilise le système payweb card du crédit mutuel: un numero à usage unique pour un montant unique;
Le système ecarte bleue est equivalent pour d'autres banques.

Cordialement


----------



## SergeD (18 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,
ce qui me surprend, c'est que tu fais une commande chez Planet Discount et que la personne qui a piraté ton numéro fait aussi une grosse commande chez Planet Discount, bizarre tout de même!!
Planete Discount pourrait peut-être te dire à qui a été envoyé cette commande.

Mon fils s'est fait piraté son numéro pour un achat d'un billet d'avion à Caracas, alors qu'il habite à Paris.


----------



## AOSTE (18 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir sa serrai pas Planet discount qui aurrait fait une erreur de traitement informatique.
Pour les achats sur le web demande a t'a banque un abonnement E-carte.


----------



## doc (18 Avril 2005)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> ce qui me surprend, c'est que tu fais une commande chez Planet Discount et que la personne qui a piraté ton numéro fait aussi une grosse commande chez Planet Discount, bizarre tout de même!!
> Planete Discount pourrait peut-être te dire à qui a été envoyé cette commande.
> 
> Mon fils s'est fait piraté son numéro pour un achat d'un billet d'avion à Caracas, alors qu'il habite à Paris.



il y à eu aussi des achats CDISCOUNT 
c'est vrai en tout les cas que je vais me payer une "icarte"

toutes marchent telle sur mac ? je n'aipas bien pigé leur fonctionnements


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Avril 2005)

Récemment, j'ai été victime d'une tentative de phishing  

Heureusement que je me suis méfié, sans quoi... plumé :sick:


----------



## AOSTE (19 Avril 2005)

Pas de probleme de fonctionnement des E-carte sur nos machine.


----------



## Balooners (19 Avril 2005)

En effet comme tu le dis, la loi Française te couvre à ce niveau là. Elle est dans l'obligation de te rembourser dans les plus brefs délais. C'est l'avantage des achats fait sur Internet, car en cas d'escroquerie, nous clients, nous sommes assez bien protégés sur ce point de vue là. Le truc, c'est que la banque ne donne pas l'argent gratuitement, elle va se retourner contre les 2 magasins pour obtenir les coordonnées du présumé fraudeur. Mais il est vrai que ce genre d'histoire arrive toujours autant, mais il faut bien se dire qu'Internet est probablement bien plus sécurisé que n'importe quelle autre forme de paiement par CB. Je vous explique pas le nombre d'escroquerie que l'on peut voir aux péages autoroutiers.


----------



## mfay (19 Avril 2005)

Ma soeur s'est aussi fait piquer son numéro de carte bleue et il y a eu des commandes effectuées sur internet.

Mais en fait, le numéro a été recopié dans un magasin par un jeune stagiaire indélicat.

Comme quoi la sécurité ne pose pas problème que sur internet


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Récemment, j'ai été victime d'une tentative de phishing
> 
> Heureusement que je me suis méfié, sans quoi... plumé :sick:


idem pour moi pour ma carte Visa en Belgique ... j'ai prévenu la société qui était déjà au courant ... ils n'étaient pas plus inquiets que cela ... ils avaient déjà retracé la personne indélicate.


----------



## yoffy (19 Avril 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> ... un jeune stagiaire indélicat....


Ouf ! ... on a si vite fait de confondre vol et indelicatesse de nos jours


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi pour ma carte Visa en Belgique ... j'ai prévenu la société qui était déjà au courant ... ils n'étaient pas plus inquiets que cela ... ils avaient déjà retracé la personne indélicate.


Hier, deuxième tentative de phishing sur mon compte Gmail


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2005)

Les attaques pleuvent en ce moment


----------



## doc (20 Avril 2005)

qu'appelez vous des ecartes ? comment fonctionnent elles ? l'on me propose une carte net ; simplement je recoit mes acats direct sur le site : je ne voit pas ce que celà change....

j'avais entendu d'un nouveau neméro à chaque fois


----------



## TheraBylerm (20 Avril 2005)

doc a dit:
			
		

> j'avais entendu d'un nouveau neméro à chaque fois



Oui, c'est le cas... et c'est expliqué ici


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2005)

Oui, je peux confirmer .La e-card émet un numéro de carte bleu avec nouvelle date d' expiration et qui n' est valable que pour un seul achat .C 'est toute la sécurité .Je le prend sur le site internet de ma banque et c' est gratuit . Auparavent , il faut faire la demande de e-card à sa banque qui vous envoie un code d' acces et code perso .
Cordialement


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Avril 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je peux confirmer .La e-card émet un numéro de carte bleu avec nouvelle date d' expiration et qui n' est valable que pour un seul achat .C 'est toute la sécurité .Je le prend sur le site internet de ma banque et c' est gratuit . Auparavent , il faut faire la demande de e-card à sa banque qui vous envoie un code d' acces et code perso .
> Cordialement


c'est top comme système sécurisé!
Vous ne savez pas si ce service existe en Belgique?


----------



## AOSTE (21 Avril 2005)

La E-carte permet égallement de faire des achat par abonnement type téléchargement ITMS, montant mensuel maxi pendant une période choisi. 
En Belgique je pense que les grosses enseignes banquaire doivent données (faire payées) le même service.


----------



## doudou83 (21 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est top comme système sécurisé!
> Vous ne savez pas si ce service existe en Belgique?


Ce système est de + en +répandu .Je pense que ton pays n' est pas en reste avec les grosses entités bancaires qu' il possède .Effectivement c' est top !!!!!


----------



## Spoutnick63 (21 Avril 2005)

J'ai bien vu que le sujet c'est la carte bleue (ou autre couleur) mais l'un de vous peut il expliquer le phishing. Pas comment on fait hein, mais quest-ce que c'est ?


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Avril 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien vu que le sujet c'est la carte bleue (ou autre couleur) mais l'un de vous peut il expliquer le phishing. Pas comment on fait hein, mais quest-ce que c'est ?


De façon détaillée :   http://www.commentcamarche.net/attaques/phishing.php3

En deux mots : ... tu reçois dans ta boite un courrier avec une entête officielle de l'organisme bancaire qui te demande de leur renvoyer par mail tes cordonnées (nom,n° carte,date) pour d'obscures raisons de sécurité contre le piratage des données.
La seule chose a faire dès que l'on reçoit un tel courrier est de le détruire au plus vite.
De nombreux articles de presse et des interviews de directeurs de banque ont moulte fois rappelé que JAMAIS ce genre de demande ne se fait par mail mais le cas échéant par courrier normal ou en se présentant au guichet de la banque.
Un homme avisé en vaut deux


----------



## Spoutnick63 (22 Avril 2005)

Merci. J'avais entendu parler de ce type d'arnaque mais je ne connaissais pas le nom savant.


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Auparavent , il faut faire la demande de e-card à sa banque qui vous envoie un code d' acces et code perso .
> Cordialement


 
il faut alors éviter de se faire piquer ses codes d'accès et code perso.... sinon on est revenu au point de départ!


----------



## Lila (24 Avril 2005)

..ben je pige pas ...j'ai regardé sur le site de ma banque (SG) et il ne propose que des versions du logiciel de e-cb.....ben et nous alors ?


----------



## SergeD (24 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben je pige pas ...j'ai regardé sur le site de ma banque (SG) et il ne propose que des versions du logiciel de e-cb.....ben et nous alors ?



Bonjour, je suis aussi à la SG, il y a une connection "Nomade" qui fonctionne sans programme spécifique sur le Mac, 
eCardSg


----------

